# question about about weight and last two weeks of flower



## JBonez (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok, so with all that i have read, im gathering that at the end of flowering is when the plant puts on the most bulk, in the last few weeks of flower..

I know that its my first grow, and i should be lucky just to see the plants all the way through flower.  However, i think ive done enough homework, and with all the help ive recieved here i think my grow is comparable to a moderate to experienced level grow.

right now the buds are looking nice about 5 weeks in, but im expecting them to be a little bigger.

How much increase in size takes place towards the end? is it exponentially more? or just noticeably larger?

any insight is thanked in advance.

JB


----------



## andy52 (Dec 11, 2008)

alot of growth happens in the last couple weks in my experience.mine usually have a big growth spurt at about 2-2.5 weeks in and then towards the end.they reall swell with thc towards the end also.the thc glands will sometimes look like seeds forming.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 11, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> alot of growth happens in the last couple weks in my experience.mine usually have a big growth spurt at about 2-2.5 weeks in and then towards the end.they reall swell with thc towards the end also.the thc glands will sometimes look like seeds forming.



Andy, thanks for replying, your help is generous and fulfilling good friend.
Always helpful, awesome, just awesome.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 11, 2008)

Look at your little finger then look at your thumb.

That difference is what your going to see


----------



## JBonez (Dec 11, 2008)

Ha ha, thanks HIE.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 11, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Look at your little finger then look at your thumb.
> 
> That difference is what your going to see


 
Nice analogy.


----------



## zigzag1a (Dec 11, 2008)

the bud fills in a lot during the last 2 weeks of flower, can double it's weight.
wait until 60% of the hairs have changed colour to red, and the trichs themselves have turned cloudy.


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 12, 2008)

Isn't most of that extra mass just water and and plant matter?


----------



## JBonez (Dec 12, 2008)

omnigr33n said:
			
		

> Isn't most of that extra mass just water and and plant matter?



I sure hope so!


----------



## andy52 (Dec 12, 2008)

the end is when they pack on the thc.just keep checking the trichs and harvest when the trichs are to where you desire the buzz to be at,uppey,trippy,couch lock.jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 12, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Look at your little finger then look at your thumb.
> 
> That difference is what your going to see



LOL--I had another analogy....ummm, yours is probably better .


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 12, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I had another analogy....ummm, yours is probably better .



Haha ..I get it..  der der lol.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 12, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I had another analogy....ummm, yours is probably better .


 
Go skinny dipping in a cold river then have a sauna afterwards, if you notice the difference in size of anything between the swimming and the sauna, its like that :rofl:


----------



## JBonez (Dec 12, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I had another analogy....ummm, yours is probably better .



i hope they get that big, lol.:hubba:


----------



## JBonez (Dec 12, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> the end is when they pack on the thc.just keep checking the trichs and harvest when the trichs are to where you desire the buzz to be at,uppey,trippy,couch lock.jmo



yeah, i dont think im gonna have a problem on when to harvest, i have a 30x magnifier, right now the trichs are crystal, i just was hoping the buds would be as big as my _______, Smokin mom, ha ha.


----------

